# South of Spain in March for one month?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're planning our annual pilgrimage for most/all of March. We've been twice to La Manga - got to know the area and liked it - and will be quite happy to return there, but fancied trying somewhere different although in the same general area. It's part of the preparation for the long winter stays in 3 years or so. 

I don't think we'd like to go further west than Almeria, nor further north than Alicante. We like the beach, but also love driving inland into the mountains (we'll have the toad). We also will want all our little luxuries like - erm - hook-ups to every orifice.

Ideas?

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833

About 10ml west of Almeria, there is another site about 5 mls west right on the beach .. at La Garrofa

La Garoffa


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, have you thought of MarJal campsite in Guadamar De Segura, we love it, it's on the campsite reports.

cavaqueen


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833


Jim,

That link tells me I have to register! 
*You are trying to access a restricted area.
To access this section you need to be a registered user*



cavaqueen said:


> Hi there, have you thought of MarJal campsite in Guadamar De Segura, we love it, it's on the campsite reports


Nope, because I haven't heard of it until now!  It's in the right area - I'll give it a look, thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

try this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833

there is a small alteration

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> try this


Thank you Stew - you're a gentleman.

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

Just what I was telling Shona this morning :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No problem

stew


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Marjal is good with another good site at La Marina a couple of miles up the road. camperian a fellow member is at Marjal until 1st April I called in to see him Sunday morning. The place was full of brits. Its such a shame Rincon De Luna is closed that was very popular with many members just about 3 miles inland from marjal and at less cost than the other sites


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> camperian a fellow member is at Marjal until 1st April I called in to see him Sunday morning. The place was full of brits


We don't mind Brits, as we don't feel constrained to either socialise or not socialise - provided there is no excessive noise, we're happy to have anyone around us.  The Germans always come over & ask about the Trabi, and go on to reminisce about Ostalgia etc. I can hold a reasonably fluent conversation in German for about 10 minutes about Trabants, during which time beers often appear.  Once the conversation become more complicated, I make my excuses & disappear.

Can I presume Marjal will have spaces for March?

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Will check with reception for you today at Marjal.

WiFi is intermittent at the mo' so it might take a day to post back.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> Will check with reception for you today at Marjal


Thanks very much, Ian.

Dougie.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Stayed at Camping Los Madrilles, Puerto de Mazarron, Murcia several years ago from November to February. Friendly owners, lovely warm outdoor pool (even in December). Mountains to the rear and see views in front. Shop and bar on site. Worth considering.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jedi said:


> Stayed at Camping Los Madrilles, Puerto de Mazarron


Is this http://www.campinglosmadriles.com?

Dougie.


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Dougie

Don't know if this is what you want but have you ever been to the costa tropical? The area has it's own micro climate and is pleasantly warm for most of the year. You have the city of Granada within an hour and if you like the mountains you can ski in the Sierra Nevada and swim in the Med ( I did this on Christmas day). There is also the Alhambra Palace in Granada, well worth a visit. Also the Alpuharas mountains famous for the spaghetti westerns. I know the area pretty well as my mother lives near granada and my brother has a house near the coast. Never actually camped there myself although I have had a meal at this campsite in castello de banos, cheap and very pleasant.

Camping Castillo

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

psychology said:


> Don't know if this is what you want but have you ever been to the costa tropical?


Hi Russell,

Thanks for the suggestions. We've not been - the nearest we came was spending a few days on a site not far from Tabernas on the way home from La Manga this March, although we didn't go down to Almeria as we intended. It's a bit further west than I'd thought we'd go, but I'll do some Googling. 

Dougie.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

You found it Dougie. Looking at the web site makes want to go again. Sadly I now work in winter but can still spend the summer touring.

Jedi


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jedi said:


> You found it Dougie. Looking at the web site makes want to go again. Sadly I now work in winter but can still spend the summer touring.


Cheers for that.

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dougie

Camping Marjal

http://www.vayacamping.net

Checked with reception and they do have some pitches available in March which will take your RV, BUT if you do want to book I would suggest now rather than later as Easter is in March next year and all sites will prob get very busy!

This site isn't the cheapest in the world as each pitch has the following:

16a hook up
TV socket
water
Dump drain

Facilities:

first rate toilets/shower/laundry blocks - all heated
tennis 
indoor/outdoor swimming pools
evening entertainment
crazy golf - no golf courses in the vicinity
Shop
Bar
Cafeteria
restaurant

Ian
Yelloh camping


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*spain in march*

try this<camping las torres>puerto de mazarron...by the way ,spotted a trabi convertible outside lidl's in mazarron yesterday,german plated :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: spain in march*



slaphead said:


> by the way ,spotted a trabi convertible outside lidl's in mazarron yesterday,german plated :wink:


 8O 8O :evil: :evil:

Bloody foreigners.

Thanks for the info.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> Camping Marjal


Thanks very much for doing that, Ian. I'll take your advice about booking early, wherever we end up. Does Camping Marjal accept EuroCheques?

What are the surrounding villages like - say, within 20 miles - and also the beach?

Dougie.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again, there are two beaches near Marjal, one is amongst the sand dunes, plenty of empty beach if you want to be on your own, the other is in Guadamar itself, which is a bit busier, there are bars and restaurants running opposite the beach. 

Guadamar is quite a busy place with plenty of ex pats living there, there are plenty of Markets in the area including one held twice a week in the urbanisation, just outside Guadamar, this is where a lot of foreigners live, in villas and apartments, there are plenty of bars and restaurants there catering for foreigners. 

I personally prefer the nearest town to the camp site, La Marina, this is more Spanish 

The campsite itself has a mixture or British German and Dutch who stay there all winter, they usually organize some form of entertainment during the evenings and bike rides etc in the day, it is not expected that you join in, but you can if you want to. 

The campsite does not accept camping cheques or Acsi as far as I recall, but you do get a discount for staying longer than two weeks. 

I hope this helps 

cavaqueen


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cavaqueen said:


> I hope this helps


Excellent - very helpful, thank you. 

Dougie.


----------



## 108632 (Dec 6, 2007)

*guadamar*

Hi this is a lovely place .we go there for a walk along the sea front


cavaqueen said:


> Hi again, there are two beaches near Marjal, one is amongst the sand dunes, plenty of empty beach if you want to be on your own, the other is in Guadamar itself, which is a bit busier, there are bars and restaurants running opposite the beach.
> 
> Guadamar is quite a busy place with plenty of ex pats living there, there are plenty of Markets in the area including one held twice a week in the urbanisation, just outside Guadamar, this is where a lot of foreigners live, in villas and apartments, there are plenty of bars and restaurants there catering for foreigners.
> 
> ...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Dougie
using up the last of your leave hope you are carrying 5 over.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that the (apparently good) campground south of Mazzaron is Aguilas - it's apparently got a stack of room at the bottom of the site which is ideal for those of us who have big ones...?

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

asprn said:


> I don't think we'd like to go further west than Almeria, nor further north than Alicante. We like the beach, but also love driving inland into the mountains (we'll have the toad). We also will want all our little luxuries like - erm - hook-ups to every orifice.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Dougie.


The area around Salobrena & Motril on the Costa Tropical is generaly nice and warm around March time. A drive into the mountains could include Sierra Nevada too!. Maybe even a trip to Granada and if anyone wanted to fly in or out you are not far from Granada or Malaga airports.

Not too sure about campsites in the area though.

Trev.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

It hit 27c today , at time of writing 9.56pm (local) it is still 15.2c

Ian

Camping Marjal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

camperian said:


> It hit 27c today , at time of writing 9.56pm (local) it is still 15.2c
> 
> Ian
> 
> Camping Marjal


Lucky devils

Currently the met says your @17C

>>>Microclimate Actual Weather<<<

Trev.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_It hit 27c today , at time of writing 9.56pm (local) it is still 15.2c_

Why are you boasting so much about the weather over there :twisted:

cus you can - OK :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sheltered spot,clear blue skies with only one or two fluffies!! :lol: 

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> Sheltered spot,clear blue skies with only one or two fluffies


Now we know you're making it up - it's 01:57 hrs local time!. 

Douie.


----------

